
These zoo live cams let you hang out with pandas, giraffes, and other animals - hhs
https://www.travelandleisure.com/attractions/zoos-aquariums/virtual-zoo-live-animal-cams
======
jodje
if you are not enjoying your temporary confinement think of these poor animals
who have to endure it for the rest of their lives.

~~~
Karuma
Sad to see this comment being downvoted.

I can't believe people still do this to animals in most countries...

~~~
jimmaswell
It's anthropomorphising. Animals in a properly sized and well-made habitat
aren't in distress.

~~~
neonate
How do you know that? Descartes believed that animals couldn't feel pain.
We're all shocked by that now, but he could have (in fact probably did) use an
argument similar to "that's anthropomorphising".

There's a long history of humans making claims about what animals don't
experience, in order to justify how we treat them, only to later discover
evidence that overturns the claims. It seems to me that this has to be the
default explanation for zoos as well.

~~~
viklove
How do you know plants don't feel pain?

~~~
DoreenMichele
Not sure why you are asking this, but there's evidence that plants do feel
pain.

At least some can emit chemicals to signal to others of their species that
they are infested with harmful insects so other plants can begin producing
toxins to protect themselves from infestation. Some also emit a pulse when
damaged, which one might think if as kind of like a scream, though it's not
anything humans can perceive with our innate senses.

(At least, not most of us. There may be exceptions. Some humans are abnormally
good at sensing magnetic north, etc.)

~~~
jimmaswell
A stimulus reaction isn't the same thing as "feeling pain", which requires a
certain level of consciousness. It's debatable if even lobsters for example
have the necessary development.

~~~
pacamara619
Haha serotonin printer go brrr

------
anotherevan
There's also some live cameras from the Melbourne Zoo in Australia.

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCS9UBqaUtoIXUhX0J1BnxwQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCS9UBqaUtoIXUhX0J1BnxwQ)

------
sixstringtheory
It doesn’t help now (at least not live, but you can watch highlights) but
there are some webcams at Brooks Falls in Katmai, where bears famously
congregate each summer to fish the salmon run. I watched quite a few good
shots last June/July. Probably plenty of other webcams on that site I have yet
to check out.

[https://explore.org/livecams/brown-bears/brooks-falls-
brown-...](https://explore.org/livecams/brown-bears/brooks-falls-brown-bears-
low)

------
op03
That Georgia Aquarium cam is awesome. I now need an AR layer that identifies
whatever is swimming past.

------
dylan604
Yup, just like going to the zoo in person. The first link I tried was the San
Diego Zoo's Panda Cam, and all I saw was an image empty any pandas.

------
wyxuan
I heard that the zoo animals are super relaxed because they don't have to care
about human visitors staring then down

------
samizdis
Thanks for that. Will be much appreciated by the parents of a two-year-old in
locked-down UK. :-)

